# Fiamma of the Right (ToAru) vs Arcueid (Nasuverse)



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Bloodlusted
They fight in the HTC
They start 50 meters apart
How does this go?

Scenario 1: 30% arc vs base Fiamma
Scenario 2: 100% Arcueid vs Fiamma with Index's magic

I don't remember if this has been done before but whatever.

How does this go?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 4, 2011)

She drops Brunstud on him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2011)

What stops a moon drop?There's no such thing as TYPE-Earth, you mean TYPE-MOON which is Crimson Moon taking over her body when he feels she's close enough to his strength. She's got Marble Phantasm.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 4, 2011)

He's a starbuster supposedly.

Doesn't mean he doesn't get killed by Castle Brunstud


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

That goes both ways, what stops a star buster from being chucked at her?

Anyways, I edited the OP just in case you guys didn't see it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 4, 2011)

Arcueid drops the moon

or she gets star busted


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He's a starbuster supposedly.
> 
> Doesn't mean he doesn't get killed by Castle Brunstud



Base form Fiamma is about multi-city level. With Index's magic he is a eurasia buster, and in his strongest form he's a star buster. I figured it'd be pretty even actually.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2011)

How is a Starbuster even with someone who can't planet bust?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 4, 2011)

Except he's a starbuster, not even.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What stops a moon drop?There's no such thing as TYPE-Earth, you mean TYPE-MOON which is Crimson Moon taking over her body when he feels she's close enough to his strength. She's got Marble Phantasm.



I thought she was like pseudo type earth or whatever. I'll edit it then.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Except he's a starbuster, not even.





Tranquil Fury said:


> How is a Starbuster even with someone who can't planet bust?



Crap, I thought she was stronger than what you guys are saying. Removing scenario 3 then. Sorry.


----------



## Francesco. (Jun 4, 2011)

Star busting > Moon busting

Fiamma won.


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2011)

Greed you know you wanted to bring Fiamma back in the OBD.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

What? I don't get what your saying.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait I thought you guys said she was immortal?


----------



## OS (Jun 4, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> What? I don't get what your saying.



I fixed it.


@KH I thought she was like some god or something.


----------



## Shiorin (Jun 4, 2011)

She has no concept of death during a full moon, but you just had to go and set this in the HTC. Fiama wins, then dies of a heart attack.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 4, 2011)

Why does he get a heart attack?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 4, 2011)

Achetype Earth tosses moons at him.


----------



## Weather (Jun 5, 2011)

> Achetype Earth tosses moons at him.



And the Moon gets destroyed.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2011)

Weather said:


> And the Moon gets destroyed.





> Base form Fiamma is about multi-city level. With Index's magic he is a eurasia buster



No they don't.


----------



## Weather (Jun 5, 2011)

Didn't saw that.

Yeah.. moon to the face.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 5, 2011)

Even if he destroy the moon, the falling parts of it may crush him (and even if the holy right protect him) nothing is stoping arc to summon different moons from another time and drop it.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcueid crushes him with her  "twin moons." Though he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## OS (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know a lot about the other person but can't Fiamma blow her up? 


I don't see anyone suggesting it so there might be a reason I guess.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 5, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Achetype Earth tosses moons at him.



I was just told there wasn't a archtype earth. How strong is archtype earth? Strong enough to go against Fiamma, in his starbusting form?

Also, 30% arc can't drop the moon can she?


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 5, 2011)

30% Arc can drop and summon the moon.

Anyways unless Fiamma have something with anti regen, reincarnation she would keep comming back, this of Arc like regen magic (Innocentius), you need to destroy Gaea then kill Arc.


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> I was just told there wasn't a archtype earth. How strong is archtype earth? Strong enough to go against Fiamma, in his starbusting form?
> 
> Also, 30% arc can't drop the moon can she?



100% Arcueid is Archetype Earth. You'll need Types at least to go against a Starbuster. Just because they don't have a concept of death.

30% Arc can drop 1 moon at a time.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 5, 2011)

Not really a planet buster can destroy a type (destroy not kill).


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> Not really a planet buster can destroy a type (destroy not kill).



Yes, they can destroy a Type's body, but then it'll just get recreated.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 5, 2011)

Crimson King said:


> Yes, they can destroy a Type's body, but then it'll just get recreated.



Will that incapacitate them? How long does it take for them to regenerate?


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 5, 2011)

We still have no time frame or how it would recreate it V lost most of its combat power on her new body and it took a few years (which I am willing to guess because she was trying to understand humans).


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 5, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Will that incapacitate them? How long does it take for them to regenerate?



Not sure how long it takes.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 5, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> We still have no time frame or how it would recreate it V lost most of its combat power on her new body and it took *a few years *(which I am willing to guess because she was trying to understand humans).



So she can be incapacitated by a soccer ball. Good to know.

Is there a Type EARTH profile? This Arcueid's profile seems to be severely lacking..


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 5, 2011)

We don't really know how strong arch type earth is, and Venus wasn't exactly the most offensive Type.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 5, 2011)

Venus was an Invasion category Type. Her body housed billions of Angels, enough to easily overwhelm Earth's remaining population in an instant.
Although I wonder if the "Angels" of Venus are the same in power as the A-Rays we know all too well. Billions of nuke-levelcreatures doesn't sound that bad at all...


----------



## Taikou (Jun 17, 2011)

fiamma wins, The Holy Right that symbolises all powers of miracles, no matter it be magic or demonic arts, it will destroy all without differentiating between them(conceptual more so with index) The strike that ends everything it touches: this attack destroys everything it touches without any destructive force. 
The strike that reaches everything when swung: this attack delivers itself right next to its target without any speed, thus allowing him to move anywhere at will.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't neg him. He's new. Give him a chance OBD!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

give him a chance

or

neg his ass for dat earth


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

decisions decisions.


----------



## Taikou (Jun 17, 2011)

The first one is a close call but arc will survive
La persona superiore a Dio form is above to aru god and Gabriel Link removed

Link removed


----------



## familyparka (Jun 17, 2011)

coolstapm said:


> fiamma wins, The Holy Right that symbolises all powers of miracles, no matter it be magic or demonic arts, it will destroy all without differentiating between them(conceptual more so with index) The strike that ends everything it touches: this attack destroys everything it touches without any destructive force.
> The strike that reaches everything when swung: this attack delivers itself right next to its target without any speed, thus allowing him to move anywhere at will.



"The noob that posts NLF without being aware of it: This guy posts lots of NLF on a single and still isn't getting negged..."


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 17, 2011)

coolstapm said:


> The first one is a close call but arc will survive
> La persona superiore a Dio form is above to aru god and Gabriel Link removed
> 
> Link removed




First ... no second that's a title not the literal meaning of "I am above god".


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 17, 2011)

Negclear Launch Detected


----------



## Taikou (Jun 17, 2011)

Xelloss said:


> First ... no second that's a title not the literal meaning of "I am above god".



Actually according to this page ----->
and light novel vol 16 epilogue, vol 22 chapter 10. sorry if i sound a lil harsh but no offense its not a title.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2011)

Its not actually above the To Aru God. We don't even know what exactly the God is. Remember the Aeons. Its just a title. A very good title but nothing omnipotent or universal.



> “… Trying to explain what that Right Hand and Imagine Breaker… and ‘*Kamijou*’[12]… is with nothing more than the level of Christianity. That itself is your failure.”


----------



## Taikou (Jun 17, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Its not actually above the To Aru God. We don't even know what exactly the God is. Remember the Aeons. Its just a title. A very good title but nothing omnipotent or universal.



Sorry i meant magic side god the one above gabriel, but fiamma should still win even if he was on magic side god level since gabriel can move every object in galaxy.


----------



## OS (Jun 17, 2011)

Read the OP. There is no Fiamma in LPSD form in the fights.


----------



## Taikou (Jun 17, 2011)

ORIGINALxSIN said:


> Read the OP. There is no Fiamma in LPSD form in the fights.



My mistake sorry, holy right will adjust its power output to 1 up the enemy. gaia will do the same to arcueid but if we go by that fiamma will obtain LPSD if not he can at least kill arc or gaia.


----------



## King Hopper (Jun 18, 2011)

coolstapm said:


> My mistake sorry, holy right will adjust its power output to 1 up the enemy. gaia will do the same to arcueid but if we go by that fiamma will obtain LPSD if not he can at least kill arc or gaia.



..and you would be wrong.


----------



## Riverlia (Jun 18, 2011)

Sombody said give the NLF spam a chance..
I say don't
neg

Back to topic, everyone seems to remember only the moon drop
Arc can do interesting thing like making the area around her enemy a vacuum too :V


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2011)

coolstapm said:


> My mistake sorry, holy right will adjust its power output to 1 up the enemy. gaia will do the same to arcueid but if we go by that fiamma will obtain LPSD if not he can at least kill arc or gaia.



The best that base Fiamma has done was adjust the holy right to target humanity, and even then he could only lifewipe.


----------



## Taikou (Jun 18, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> The best that base Fiamma has done was adjust the holy right to target humanity, and even then he could only lifewipe.



I am taking about fiamma with index's controller arc would win the 1st round. With marble phantasm she can tune with nature basically a mid level reality warper in fullpower, she also has limited time control but fiamma with index can distort time and space well index with 103,000 grimoires is pretty broken.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 18, 2011)

coolstapm said:


> I am taking about fiamma with index's controller arc would win 1st round. With marble phantasm she can tune with nature basically a mid level reality warper in fullpower, she also has limited time control but fiamma with index can distort time and space well index with 103,000 grimoires is pretty broken.



Even with Index's controller he's only a lifewiper at best. He's a hell of a lot more broken than normal, but his general destructive capacity doesn't really go up by much.


----------



## Taikou (Jun 18, 2011)

~Greed~ said:


> Even with Index's controller he's only a lifewiper at best. He's a hell of a lot more broken than normal, but his general destructive capacity doesn't really go up by much.



Well arc too is only a lifewiper.


----------



## TedMk2 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is this thread still open for discussion? Well anyway, please excuse any new behaviour if you will.

Arc can and will regenerate/revive indefinitely thanks to Gaia backup, and if I recall correctly, she also builds resistance to conceptual attacks. The Holy Right seems to be a pretty big deal, but if it can only lifewipe then she should be able to gain immunity...after being disintegrated a few times, maybe. And then she can take Fiamma out with a Moondrop or some other Marble Phantasm attack. Or maybe even pure brute strength, I don't know if Fiamma can defend against a full frontal attack from Arc without the offensive power of the Holy Right to count on. I guess LPSD Fiamma could win, so long as he took out Gaia.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah don't necro.


----------



## zer0light (Sep 10, 2011)

TedMk2 said:


> Is this thread still open for discussion? Well anyway, please excuse any new behaviour if you will.
> 
> Arc can and will regenerate/revive indefinitely thanks to Gaia backup, and if I recall correctly, she also builds resistance to conceptual attacks. The Holy Right seems to be a pretty big deal, but if it can only lifewipe then she should be able to gain immunity...after being disintegrated a few times, maybe. And then she can take Fiamma out with a Moondrop or some other Marble Phantasm attack. Or maybe even pure brute strength, I don't know if Fiamma can defend against a full frontal attack from Arc without the offensive power of the Holy Right to count on. I guess LPSD Fiamma could win, so long as he took out Gaia.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

Predictable posts from predictable posters.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 10, 2011)

Predictably derisive sentiments from a predictably arrogant gentleman.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 10, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Predictably derisive sentiments from a predictably arrogant gentleman.



Oh, you.


----------

